

One-hour Project: really fast timer - elitheeli

It's taken me all four years of college to realize that my productivity and interest usually tail off after about an hour of distraction-free work. Lacking time to do a weekend project, I threw something together in under an hour.<p>Your turn to make something marginally useful in http://quicktick.me/1h<p>(Also: http://quicktick.me/3h1m4s, http://quicktick.me/5:14, http://quicktick.me/111:22:33, count up by not specifying a duration.)
======
Thomaschaaf
Seems a lot like <http://steep.it/300> which I really like. So not to say the
idea isn't good but has been done :) They are also the makers of
<http://e.ggtimer.com/> which uses the same "engine".

~~~
elitheeli
Hadn't seen that. Doesn't show up when searching for "timer" or "countdown".
If I'd seen these, probably wouldn't have wasted an hour.

------
proexploit
I do prefer your title time implementation over steep.it or e.ggtimer.com
ebcause I can actually see the time remaining even with the ususal (10+)
amount of tabs open. Cool project for an hour, really could use the audio
alarm though as already mentioned.

------
ebiester
Two more marginally useful things. 1. not seeing seconds skip - there seems to
be a bug. 2. Some sort of audio alarm. If I'm using a timer, I am not looking
at it.

~~~
elitheeli
I didn't bother to test in anything besides Chrome on Mac. I was going to put
in an audio alarm, but then I'd have to put in a button to disable audio, then
I'd have to make it look pretty, and find a good alarm sound.

That feature is on my todo list, as well as email notification, persistent
countdowns (you go to /23h and it'll redirect you to a permalink for that
timer), email/SMS notification. Next time I have an hour to dedicate to this,
I'll them done.

I always have a browser open, so being able to see the countdown status in the
titlebar was sufficient for my needs. If I really wanted something to alert
me, I'd use my phone in case I step away from my computer.

EDIT: Yeah, looks like Firefox performs awfully with this.

EDIT2: seems to be fixed on FF now.

------
martinshen
simple fun idea

------
hanula
fun idea :)

